# Am I downregging ?



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quick question please  , I am sure one of you can help me !

I started Buserelin injections on  Monday  23 May , so today was my 9th injection .  I can honestly say I have felt fine .  An odd hot flush and a bit of a bloaty tum but apart from that feel great .  My AF arrived Sunday ( day 26 which is spot on for me , usually between day 26 adn day 28 ) ..

I have my baseline scan on  07 June but I am now wondering if I am donwregging ? ..  How do I know if these injections are working ? ..

I am probably panicking a bit as I feel so good and no different to howI usually feel , i am beginning to think its not working on me !!

All replies welcome !

Thanks
Wanda 
x x x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Some women get no symptoms at all during treatment and you could well be one of the lucky few!!!!!!!! Don't knock it!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you Ruth , 

I  will make the most of it !!

Thanks


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Wanda!!

Only me!  

How's it all going?

I just wanted to say that I have just finished downregging and had my baseline scan today. Apart from a few hot flushes and the occasional nightsweat I felt fine. In fact I felt really good - probably because I was expecting it to be alot worse.

When I had my scan today she said it was all fine and it had all worked ok.

Don't panic too much, I am sure you will be ok. When is your scan?

Take care and keep me posted.

Kate x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Wanda

Same here, have felt fine apart from the odd headache and flush and night sweat but nothing majorly bad or uncomfortable!

Now on day 7 of stimms and not feeling bloaty but feeling crampy.  Off for scan and bloods tomorrow morning to see how follies are coming along so wish me luck and hope that there are some there and they are doing what they are supposed to be doing!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies .

I guess I had read so much about the side effects I was ready and waiting for them  !!  ..  I still have until  07 June , when I have my scan , for them to kick in so best not speak to soon !!!

Karen -  Good luck for tomorrow , everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on ..  Are you on May / June ladybird cycle buddies ??

Kate -  How are you ?  Glad the scan was ok , have you now started on the 
FSH injections ( gonal or puregon or something like that ? ) .. Wow it all seems to be moving so quickly now ..  My scan is 07 June to see if I have down regged ..  

I will be posting on ladybirds later  .. 

Bye for now

Wanda
x x x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Wanda
Im glad you asked that question cos im on day 14 of sniffs and no side effects either.  AF arrived yesterday and scan/blood to be done on Weds so im hoping i have down-regged too - i've heard its hard not to but you do worry so much??


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Alex  , 

Glad to hear you havent suffered either . Hope your scan / bloods are all ok tomorrow . Does that mean you start stimming injections ? .. 

Is this your 1st IVf cycle  , this is mine and its all very exciting but nervy at the same time . 

You should pop on to the cycle buddies , may /june ladybirds .Dont think I have seen you post on there .  There are quite a few of us on there now at all different stages . 

Let me know how you get on tomorrow. 

Good Luck


----------

